# Remote Desktop Connection... The connection has been lost...



## ulysses1371 (Jun 14, 2017)

I recently purchased a windows server 2012 R. Everything was working fine, until remote desktop connection started to display the following error message:
"RECONNECTING, The connection has been lost. Attempting to reconnect your session... Connection attempt: 1 of 20"

Tried everything... from reinstalling drivers to running some cmd recommendations. Nothing seems to work.

Suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Please help!


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

The internet connection is being lost. Either on your end, or the server end. Could also be bad cabling or a sub-standard router.


----------

